# Prime Rib...



## Brio (May 12, 2008)

Hey guys, a local grocery store is having a sale on whole boneless ribeye loins right now for $2.99/lb. Thought about buying one and trying my luck at making prime rib out of it. Anyone ever try this?? If so how did you do it and how did it turn out? 
I thought I would coat the outside with honey dijion mustard, basil, black pepper and kosher salt and slow cook in oven untill rare to med-rare. Also thought about injecting with butter/garlic sauce a couple hrs before cooking. Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

Sounds good to me. What times supper?lol Where in the world did you find this deal? I'd have to make several trips and fill my freezers with these.


----------



## GYB (Dec 4, 2006)

*did you say $2.99per lb*

WHAT STORE!?!?!


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

Come on Brio. Chompin at the bits here!!! Let us in on your little secret.


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

I have a great Recipe for Prime Rib.

If your oven can get to 500 deg.F this makes an excellent Rib Roast.

Take an Disposable Aluminum roasting pan, like for a Turkey, lay down about a half inch of Kosher Salt or fine grain rock salt.

Season your Roast with Tony's real well.

Lay minced Garlic over top of the Salt in the area the roast will sit in the pan, then put Roast on that.

Put as much Minced Garlic as you can stand on top of and around Roast.

Cover the Roast in Rock Salt about an half inch or more thick all over.

Cook at 500Deg/F for 15 min per pound of roast in the upper portion of oven.

After cooking, take out of oven and let sit for 15 Min. Crack Rock Salt and serve.

Should be Rare in the Center and varying degrees of done out to the edges.

You will be a Hero!


----------



## Brio (May 12, 2008)

Alright, alright guys... Calm down  Zieglers or maybe its spelled zeiglers... whatever- off of 517 in Dickinson, couple miles east of the interstate. 
Thanks for the recipe crows nest


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

:bounce:I agree with Crow's Nest with a little adjustment....

500 deg for 30 min then set oven to 250 for the rest of time..
And what the rest of time is will be determined by temp. Use a meat thermometer to monitor........

142 deg and sit for 10 min = rare

148 deg and sit for 10 min = med rare

anymore than that I consider over cooked, but that's just me.

And yes,:cheers: you will be a hero.......


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I made this one a couple years ago - excellent! (do not substitute any other type of salt for sea salt)

link: http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/tyler-florence/horseradish-and-garlic-prime-rib-recipe/index.html
*Horseradish And Garlic Prime Rib*

Recipe courtesy Tyler Florence
Prep Time:15 minInactive Prep Time:20 minCook Time:2 hr 0 min Level:Easy Serves:6 to 8 servings 








*Ingredients*

*Prime Rib:*


1 (3-rib) prime rib beef roast, about 6 pounds
5 garlic cloves, smashed, plus 2 heads garlic, halved
1/2 cup grated fresh or prepared horseradish
1/2 cup sea salt
1/4 cup freshly ground black pepper
1/2 cup extra-virgin olive oil
2 carrots, peeled and chopped
2 parsnips
1 red onion, halved
 *Wild mushrooms:*


1 tablespoon unsalted butter
Extra-virgin olive oil
2 pounds assorted mushrooms, such as cremini, oyster, shiitake, chanterelle, or white, trimmed and sliced
Leaves from 2 fresh thyme sprigs
Sea salt and freshly ground black pepper
1/2 cup Cabernet Sauvignon
1/4 cup reserved beef broth (drippings from roast) or low-sodium canned broth
1/4 cup heavy cream
1 tablespoon minced fresh chives
 *Directions*

Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F. 
Lay the beef in a large roasting pan with the bone side down. (The ribs act as a natural roasting rack.) In a small bowl mash together the garlic, horseradish, salt, pepper, and olive oil to make a paste. Massage the paste generously over the entire roast. Scatter the vegetables and halved garlic around the meat and drizzle them with a 2-count of oil. Put the pan in the oven and roast the beef for about 1 1/2 to 2 hours for medium-rare (or approximately 20 minutes per pound). Check the internal temperature of the roast in several places with an instant-read thermometer; it should register 125 degrees F. for medium-rare. Remove the beef to a carving board and let it rest for 20 minutes. The internal temperature of the meat will continue to rise by about 10 degrees. Remove the vegetables and set aside. Pour the pan juices into a fat separator or small bowl and set aside to allow the fat and beef juices to separate. Pour off and discard the fat. You will use the tasty beef juices for the mushrooms.
Place a clean skillet over medium heat. Add the butter and a 2-count drizzle of oil. When the butter starts to foam. add the mushrooms and thyme; and season with salt and pepper. Stir everything together for a few minutes. Add the red wine, stirring to scrape up any stuck bits; then cook and stir to evaporate the alcohol. When the wine is almost all gone, add the reserved beef juices. Let the liquid cook down and then take it off the heat. Stir in the cream and chives, and season with salt and pepper.


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

I used a recipe a few years ago from the world famouse Lawry's Restaurant in San Francisco. They produce the lawry's seasoned salt which they developed for cooking prime rib.

Coat the outside of your roast with Lawry's and let come to room temp.
Preheat oven to 550 degrees which for most is broiling
Broil until searing begins which is 20 to 30 min. depending on the oven
Reduce temp. to 350 for about 30 to 45 min.
Check internal temp with good quality quick read meat thermometer
140 to 145 for medim rare, 150 t0 155 for medium

You can google Lawry's restaurant or seasoned salt and find the exact recipe. It is better than most.

Good Luck and good eating!

jdot


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hey, google up Lawry's Seasoned Salt or Lawry's Steakhous in San Fran. They have the most famous prime rib roast on the planet and you can come across their recipe pretty easily. I tried it once a few years ago and it was better than any I've eaten.

Good luck and good eating!

jdot


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

Brio said:


> Alright, alright guys... Calm down  Zieglers or maybe its spelled zeiglers... whatever- off of 517 in Dickinson, couple miles east of the interstate.
> Thanks for the recipe crows nest


FYI. The boneless whole rib eyes Zieglars sells for $2.99 are from Dairy Cows. These are not "prime", "choice", or "select". They are from cows that have been milked out and no longer wanted by the dairy farmers.

I checked them out a few months back, spoke with the butcher and decided to pass. Maybe the OP can comment on the quality, taste, etc.


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

Hal01 said:


> FYI. The boneless whole rib eyes Zieglars sells for $2.99 are from Dairy Cows. These are not "prime", "choice", or "select". They are from cows that have been milked out and no longer wanted by the dairy farmers.
> 
> I checked them out a few months back, spoke with the butcher and decided to pass. Maybe the OP can comment on the quality, taste, etc.


I bought a 12 pounder and cut it in 3 , 4 pound chunks. It was very nicely marbled. 
I fixed one, cooked it at 500 for 15 min. then dropped to 250 till thermometer was 142 deg. It was great, very good flavor, juicy red melt in your mouth.

Best 36 bucks I spent in weeks and I have two more in the freezer !!!!!!


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

Mountaineer Mark said:


> I bought a 12 pounder and cut it in 3 , 4 pound chunks. It was very nicely marbled.
> I fixed one, cooked it at 500 for 15 min. then dropped to 250 till thermometer was 142 deg. It was great, very good flavor, juicy red melt in your mouth.
> 
> Best 36 bucks I spent in weeks and I have two more in the freezer !!!!!!


Thanks for the intel.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

With all the Salt, it doesn't come out "salty" or do you rinse off the excess salt??


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

I like Prime Rib. :biggrin:


----------



## wedington (Dec 19, 2007)

The salt forms a "crust" around the meat and no, its not too salty.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

slopoke said:


> I like Prime Rib. :biggrin:


no ***?

(you thought I wasn't paying attention, didn't you?)



Tiny said:


> With all the Salt, it doesn't come out "salty" or do you rinse off the excess salt??





wedington said:


> The salt forms a "crust" around the meat and no, its not too salty.


what he said - just make sure you get all the salty crust off the meat.


----------

